# Goodbye to Timer- go to sleep my friend sleep well



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

I write this with the heaviest heart. For three months Timer has been suffering from seizures. They had levelled out we tohought with the use of medications, but the evidence this week was that they had continued on. He was losing his bladder and was having great difficulty walking. 
The vets all felt that there was a malady in the brain that was effecting his mobility. 

This morning I awoke to a grand mal seizure that took forever to end . he snapped and thrashed kicked and thrusted all over- then another and another siezure 
It was time. 
Please say a prayer to my special guy - 
He was such a GRAND boy.,such a special guy.
I will miss him forever and a day.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

Oh Kate, I'm am so sorry that you've lost your beautiful boy. I just looked at his dogster page - he WAS a grand boy. Thank you for being able to help him on his way.

Run free and healthy beautiful boy...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I'm so very, very sorry for your loss.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh No!!!! 
Poor Timer I am so sorry








Thoughts and prayers are coming your way 

It is always hard to let a loved one go but you know when its time and you don't want to see him in anymore pain

Sleep well Timer, and know you'll have a angel watching over you and waiting for you to join at later day and time


----------



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

I am so sorry. 

The way to make someone live forever is to never stop loving them.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for your loss of Timer, that had to be so hard watching you boy in that much distress. Rest in Peace Timer. 

Kate, I feel so bad for you. That had to hurt so badly when you thought you had him stablized on meds. Some times there is nothing we can do to make things right.

Val


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I also just peeked in at his dogster page. 
What a beautiful boy.







Timer


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I am really sorry, know how hard it hurts, he was so a great looking guy!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

RIP sweet Timer.








I'm so sorry for your loss. He definitely did sound like a gentleman in a suit. May you both meet again.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Sweet dreams....


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost such a wonderful boy, my heart goes out to you.

RIP Timer.


----------



## moei (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet dreams, Timer!
















to you.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Bless his little heart. My thoughts and prayers go out to you. I know how heavy your heart must be feeling.

My Minerva and Lugar will be waiting to greet your Timer in heaven with tails wagging.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Kate, I'm so sorry. RIP sweet old guy.


----------



## lmkersnick (Jul 10, 2007)

So sorry to see this post - my heartfelt condolences.


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Kate, your special boy... I am so very sorry. Prayers for you and your family at this time.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

Our prayers to you. Timer, May you always rest in peace....


----------



## TG (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm so sorry. He certainly was a fine looking gentleman.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Timer. What a handsome, dignified, and gentle boy. Rest in peace, Timer.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh gosh I am so sorry!









What a handsome old guy.







May he run free and happy at the bridge.


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.







Special thoughts and prayers are sent your way.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy he was.







Please take comfort in the memories of all of the wonderful times you shared.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks everyone- 
I guess it's a good thing I bought so many tissues this last shopping.............
I know that we have all been there but it really stinks when it happens Thanks for your sweet compliments and wishes many thanks.......... 
Patti your hurt was so so much worse 
thank you for your sweetness............
it is very much appreciated.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Do me a favor and hug ALL of your babies tonight- 
For Timer's memory


----------



## LukesMom (Jun 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. He looks like such a gentle old soul.
Run free, young and healthy again at the bridge sweet Timer.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Ah sweet Timer! I remember when you entered that photo in the contest~ It touched me and I loved and voted for it.

So so sorry for your loss! May you find some comfort in your memories.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP Timer.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

his life on this earth as come to an end, but his spirit will always live in your heart.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

Cherish your memories. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: LadyHawk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for your loss
He was absolutely gorgeous. 
How devastating it is to lose them, I lost my sashi a little over a yr now I still think of him and know I always will. 
Goodnight Sweet prince, Timer You brought your family alot of happiness.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Rest in Peace, Sweet Boy. Watch over your mom and walk along with her on those wooded paths you both enjoyed.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Gorgeous boy.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks ladies and gents.... 
I will miss him immensely....I stll grab three cookies from the jar and broke down todayy at work when we had to put a patient's pup down... 
I am so happy for him that his pan has gone..... that he no longer will suffer - 
but I guess there's a bit of "pity poor me" 
He was a really SPECIAL dog I guess..... I know he knew that -
I know he knew in his bones that he had home and love and adoration.......he gave it right back so sweetly- 
Gosh though I will miss him and wish I could hear that silliness bark of mum throw the ball............. DINNER TIME!!! or MUM's HOME!!!!!!
I will forEVER miss him ...And I suppose this pain in my heart will subside and I will go and take in another and another loooooooooooving fuzzy butt and then another for great measure.....


But there will NEVER be another Timer.


----------



## Tina & Dave (Apr 19, 2004)

Rest in easy big boy... 

My sincerest condolences.. 

Tina


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

What a gorgeous guy. 

This is recent. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks Kelly







- It was coming for awhile- I just coundn't bear to know he was having seizures at home and the meds weren't even touching them...... all 4 Vets think he most likely had a tumor in his brain.....


----------

